
Show HN: Marketing for Developers – A book about getting your first 100 users - mijustin
http://devmarketing.xyz
======
JoshDoody
I've seen your book mentioned a lot of places (Product Hunt, I think Hiten
Shah mentioned it on Twitter, Facebook ads in the sidebar). How much of that
did you plan/execute and how much "just happened"? Maybe the broader question
I'm asking is how did you plan and coordinate your launch? (Asking for a
friend who is a author and is also myself ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯)

~~~
mijustin
I wrote out a 3 month promotion plan. It included items like:

1\. Do a paid beta. Many of those early readers helped create that early buzz.

2\. Writing individual emails to people I know (like Hiten). I gave them a
copy to review and asked do their help during the launch.

3\. An email sequence for my mailing list.

However, there's always stuff that's going to "just happen" in real-time as
opportunities arise.

------
mijustin
The inspiration for this project was that I kept getting this question:

"I just launched my app. How do I get users?"

I wrote this book specifically for people in these three stages:

1\. Developers who want to build a product, but haven't found an idea.

2\. Developers who are building a product, but haven't yet launched.

3\. Developers who have launched, and are looking for their first 100
customers.

~~~
GFischer
It definitely sounds like something most developers need :) , not sure about
the price though (but I'm not your target audience I guess).

Minor typo in your profile: "Recently, I've been the host two podcasts: "

------
calexander
What's the response been so far?

~~~
mijustin
Really good: I've sold 433 copies so far (in all 3 tiers).

Getting responses like this from readers has been my favorite part:

[https://twitter.com/hrishio/status/664054767581294592](https://twitter.com/hrishio/status/664054767581294592)

It definitely struck a chord.

